# Rex thread -  for posting pictures and discussing our Rex Rabbits



## ByNatureFarms (Nov 14, 2011)

I looked but did not find a thread just for Rex Rabbits! 

Lets talk about Mini and Standard Rex Rabbits and post photos of your bunnies.


----------



## starlingsbaby (May 9, 2013)

i have a mini rex black female and a mini rex blk and white male,, my male is 9 months and my female is 1 1/2 yrs old. jus bred for first time 2 days ago so hopefully babies in 30 days. i will post pics in a lil bit of my 2 bunnies.


----------



## SweetBun (Mar 27, 2014)

Do you find Mini Rexs are more fragile than other breeds internally?  We bought a mini rex buck from a breeder and he was sick immediately after we got him and ended up passing after 3 weeks.   My daughter wants another Mini rex but I'm a little concerned about putting my kids thru anything like we went thru with the first one.  Advice?  Suggestions?


----------



## Amanda Winebrenner (Jun 27, 2014)

I have Standard Rex, I have 4 . . . Broken Otter (the boy in my avatar begging for cuddles) Black otter, Chocolate, and Lynx.  I have a litter of 3 just weaned, 2 chocolates and a lilac doe who I'm keeping.  I love their personality and how they're all so individual.  We have Satins, French Angora and a New Zealand too and there just isn't as much variation rabbit by rabbit as I get with my Rex.  I just love them


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 28, 2014)

These are our mini rex. Above are Jack and Jill. They are sibs.


 
This is Loretta. We plan to breed her with Jack.


 
This is Lucy. My daughter showed her at the fair last year and placed 2nd. Unfortunately we lost Lucy this past winter. 
We love our mini rex! We also raise Dutch rabbits.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 28, 2014)

SweetBun said:


> Do you find Mini Rexs are more fragile than other breeds internally?  We bought a mini rex buck from a breeder and he was sick immediately after we got him and ended up passing after 3 weeks.   My daughter wants another Mini rex but I'm a little concerned about putting my kids thru anything like we went thru with the first one.  Advice?  Suggestions?



I'm sorry you had a bad experience 
If you got him from a breeder who sold him to you sick, then you're looking at a bad breeder, not a bad breed. Did you tell the breeder that he was ill right after you brought him home? 
I've even had 'reputable' breeders try to sell me sick animals a time or two. Do the research to know what to look for and make sure you spend time at the breeders with the animals so you can observe their behavior and gauge for yourself whether the animal is well or not. 
You want one that is active with alert eyes, no discharge from nose or eyes. Check that the feces is normal and that the other buns that are housed with your potential pet are also healthy and normal. If the inside of the front paws are messy, it indicates that the rabbit has been sneezing often and cleaning it up.
Find out what health guarantee the breeder offers - most will guarantee for at least a week or two - if not, don't buy from them unless you're willing to take the gamble.
Hope that helps


----------



## Rachie&Joey (Jul 29, 2014)

would you say my rabbit is a rex? Sorry just trying to figure out his breed (He will most likely be some sort of cross.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/125655703@N05/14778825285/
Hopefully you can see the photos...


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 29, 2014)

Rachie&Joey said:


> would you say my rabbit is a rex? Sorry just trying to figure out his breed (He will most likely be some sort of cross.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/125655703@N05/14778825285/
> Hopefully you can see the photos...


He's definitely not a rex...


----------



## Rachie&Joey (Jul 30, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> He's definitely not a rex...


Thats fine then


----------



## CrookdBeak13 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a doe that I was told was a New Zealand. On first look I knew she was a cross and just thought she was small, but I do believe she is either a rex or is crossed with a rex. Any thoughts? She is beautiful and is a great producer so will not be going anywhere either way, just want to know


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 14, 2015)

She isn't a rex. Best way to find out if she's a rex cross is to breed her to a rex. The rex coat is recessive, so if she's carrying the gene and you cross her to a rex, you'll have rex-coated kits. If she doesn't have any rex in her, her kits will all be normal coated like she it.


----------



## CrookdBeak13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Any ideas what she may be crossed with? She is not pure NZ


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 14, 2015)

Afraid not. There are so many breeds out there...She looks a little like this complete mutt I have, but her gene pool is so diverse it would be hard to pinpoint. I do know she's got some NZ and Cali in her, but you wouldn't know it to look at her!
Here's a rex just to have an idea of what the coat looks like, and here's the doe I was talking about.


----------



## secuono (Jan 14, 2015)

Down sized to just reds and castors, in broken as well.


----------



## JakeM (Jan 24, 2015)

I have 5 mini rex and 1 rex-cross.

My cross looks like yours SA. My local rabbit leaders thought it was a cross betweeen Rex (body) and Mini Lop (fur), but I don't see any lop in her so lately I've been thinking Rex/Cal cross. She was 7 1/2 pounds when I got her (she's a rescue) and is now over 8 1/2 so I think she was bred for meat.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 7, 2016)

Just saw this, my friend has a mini rex


----------



## Tonya (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's my doe, Not sure what color you would call this in the rex breed but to me she looks like an albino her eyes are red & shes all white, shes a sweet heart her name is Elsa, just bred her 2 weeks ago with buck hopefully babies in 30 days second litter. I will take pic tmrw of buck!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 18, 2016)

Tonya said:


> Here's my doe, Not sure what color you would call this in the rex breed but to me she looks like an albino her eyes are red & shes all white, shes a sweet heart her name is Elsa, just bred her 2 weeks ago with buck hopefully babies in 30 days second litter. I will take pic tmrw of buck!



She's a REW or Ruby Eyed White


----------



## fuzziecreatures (Feb 10, 2016)

I've got 4 rabbits so far. 3 standard rex and 1 mini rex. I'll post pictures soon. Just bred on 2/6, hopeful she'll kindle a pretty litter.


----------



## Tonya (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's a pick of my buck


----------



## fuzziecreatures (Feb 22, 2016)

Tinder(dilute tri buck) and Ember(black/orange harlequin doe) standard Rex - bred 2/6/16 due 3/5/16


 Scorch(tri doe) standard Rex



Smores the mini Rex house rabbit. This was during her recovery of her back injury. She has fully recovered and runs around the living room several times a day.  She has a larger cage as well.


----------



## fuzziecreatures (Mar 20, 2016)

This is my first litter. These are my favorites!


----------



## Little homestead (Mar 21, 2016)

Well I have four adult mini Rex with two does and Two bucks I have five mini Rex babies about to be weaned and two more in the other nestbox (used to be five but mama spilled the nestbox and they chilled)


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2016)

fuzziecreatures said:


> This is my first litter. These are my favorites!
> View attachment 15651
> View attachment 15652 View attachment 15654 View attachment 15655 View attachment 15656




They're so cute I'm gonna die!
Seriously. Those are some adorable kits!
Now I'm even MORE eager to get a Rex doe for our buck!


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2016)

This here is our Standard Rex, Marshmallow Cookie.
He's a stinky sweetheart who's in desperate need of a mate. We're still looking for a lady friend for him.


----------



## RoseRiverRabbitry (Aug 12, 2016)

I raise Rex and Mini Rex
To many to have pictured, currently my Rex numbers are at 21 seniors, and 20 juniors
and Mini Rex I have 5 Seniors, and 6 Juniors

To many to post pictures of, and many many colors


----------



## RoseRiverRabbitry (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's one of my Rex bucks <3


----------



## Genipher (Aug 13, 2016)




----------

